# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Modelet e zhveshura ne Akademine e Arteve

## AlbaneZ

*Modelet e zhveshura shqiptare rrëfejnë për herë të parë historinë e tyre.*

Keto dy gra kane mare guximin te dalin para kamerave te abc news te tregojne eksperiencat e tyre si modele arti ne pikture dhe skulpture ku vihen ne dispozicion te studenteve dhe kane vite te tera qe ushtrojne kete pune,madje me pasion.

A eshte nje thyerje e nje tabuje dhe kjo?!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Edhe dicka.

Mundohuni te mos paragjykoni moshen dhe linjat e ketyre dy grave.

----------


## Brari

u lumte ketyre zonjave..
kryejn nje mision..u sherbejn piktoreve e skulptoreve..

asgje te keqe ska..

----------

